# Where to get an Isomac repaired?



## feef (Feb 16, 2009)

My Isomac Zafiro has developed a fault.

I came down the other morning and it was off. Identified the fuse in the plug had gone, so replaced it.

Turned it on, and it seemed fine initially, but there seems to be a fault with the thermostat or temperature control. It just kept getting hotter and hotter.

I would normally do repairs like this myself, but right now my time is at a premium. Can anyone recommend somewhere that can repair this machine? Ideally within Cambs/Beds so I could drop it off, but further afield would be okay.

tia

a


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I know Bella Barista who are in Wellingborough (too far?) sell them, might be worth a call to see if they repair ,01933 229025 they are usually very helpful.


----------



## feef (Feb 16, 2009)

mike 100 said:


> I know Bella Barista who are in Wellingborough (too far?) sell them, might be worth a call to see if they repair ,01933 229025 they are usually very helpful.


Worth a shot. That's only about 30 - 40 minutes away. I'll give them a buzz, thanks.

a


----------



## feef (Feb 16, 2009)

Dropped the machine off with Bella Barista last week. Picked it up today. Sterling job, it looks like new. It's also just as well I handed it over to them, it seems it wasn't just the thermostat that had gone. The element had actually exploded inside the boiler.










The plastic bag it's sat on contains the remnants that were retreived from inside the boiler.


----------

